# Here's the Rarest Poison I have dug



## digger mcdirt (May 16, 2009)

I dug it in a local turn of century dump. It was minty the top of the lip and neck had a huge molding flaw bubble in it. It was 3 1/2" tall . I never found another like it but got several otehr Poisons out of the site. bob


----------



## davenwil (May 16, 2009)

SWEEEET!!!! Awsome poison


----------



## glass man (May 17, 2009)

WOW,IF I HAD DUG THAT I WOULD JUMP UP AND DOWN AND A AIN'T HARDLY ABLE TO DO IT! WAY TO GO HOPE YOU DIG MORE GREAT ONES! JAMIE


----------



## privvydigger (May 20, 2009)

Nice one...here's the rarest I've ever dug
 H.K. MULFORD CHEMISTS PHILADELPHIA
 SKULL & CROSS BONES
 THX FOR POSTING
 PRIVVYDIGGER


----------



## privvydigger (May 20, 2009)

oops


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 3, 2009)

There is nothing like pulling a cobalt skull and bones. That is a great find good luck on the rest of the digging.


----------



## glass man (Jul 3, 2009)

WOW PRIVVYDIGGER THAT IS ONE GREAT POISON! GOTTA LOTA EMBOSSING GOING ON! JAMIE


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 7, 2009)

If I dug that I would probably explode lol. Amazing find for sure.


----------



## Neily06 (Sep 28, 2009)

Saw one of these at the Lowell MA show yesterday. The vendor wanted $400.00 for it.


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 28, 2009)

Really......That's interesting news.....
 thx


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 15, 2009)

The KU-8s are very nice bottles and are very hard to find.  And for $400 (if not damaged) is a steal.  If I saw one at that price at a show (and had the money) I would scarf it right up.


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 16, 2009)

does that poison have a smile on its face digger mcdirt.
 400 is a good price I'd be wishing for one
 I really don't collect poisons usually trade or give to female homeowners for permissions.  They love em.  Sometimes a Lattice poison gets us a good pit sometimes an empty one.  But the buzz they spread to their friends usually makes up for it.  I saw a women in the supermarket not to long ago I gave poisons to and some other nice kinda common colorfuls ones...she's there I love my bottles I'm trying to get my friends to let you dig....
 One thing is the cobalt gets the blood moving when you first see it


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 16, 2009)

Both excellent bottles!!! Cant say ive ever dug a poison. Kinda strange. Oh well, it gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey folks, 
 I dug this large amber poison bottle (about 10 inches tall) and the cool thing is that one of the panels has the letter "N" spelled bacwards. Anyone know how common this bottle is? Its BIMAL and glass is pretty thin.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 19, 2009)

It's considered scarce.  Price: $300.  It's a KV-2.  It only comes in that size.  I reference it in my KV-1 writeup.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-259585/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#259585

 Lucky dog.  We dont have one of these yet.  And every time someone posts in this thread, it teases me with that KU-8 at the top, and the KR-6 below it.  Both of which we need...

 I will be updating the KV-1 list when it is updated from the source.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow.......thanks for the information. I didnt know 1/2 of the information you provided. I am bummed that the N is found backwards in this certain bottle on all of them but nice to know it is a bit harder to find. I simply thought it was just a larger version of the more common one. I would love to get it tumbled as it is a bit stained and the glass is somewhat "sick" but afraid that it would  break because it is so thin. By the way, you have a great collection!! Are all of those poisons on those links yours? Super display!


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello Jerry,  You asked about how this reverse N happened.  I decided to post this explantion here, because I am working on a blog for my homepage, that should include some pictures of the chisels used to cut the embossed letters and images into the cavities of bottle molds.
 The thing you have to realize is that when you look at the letters cut in the mold cavity iron - they are reverse to what you see on the glass bottle.  In the process of laying out where the words go in a new mold, the mold maker will often paint the cavity iron with a water soluble paint and then measure and layout where the letters need to go to make the image look right on the glass.  Some times they would also pencil in the outline of the letters or at least the spacing.  Then using their hammer and chisel they would have-a-it and chip out the channel for the letter.  If he depended on his logic only on the letter - he would too often cut the S, N, and others the way his mind creates them rather than in reverse as they need to be.
 So that is how it happened.  I have collected a lot of examples.  I even have a fairly rare special Coca Cola with three N's backwards.  It was obviously a special run sample mold where the letters were made backwards.  
 Enjoy this Forum - I do.   RED Matthews


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlechaser62
> 
> Wow.......thanks for the information. I didnt know 1/2 of the information you provided. I am bummed that the N is found backwards in this certain bottle on all of them but nice to know it is a bit harder to find. I simply thought it was just a larger version of the more common one. I would love to get it tumbled as it is a bit stained and the glass is somewhat "sick" but afraid that it would  break because it is so thin. By the way, you have a great collection!! Are all of those poisons on those links yours? Super display!


 
 Thank you.  And yes, all the bottles in the Gallery area on Poisonous Addiction are ours.  We put a lot into this collection in a very short amount of time.  We recently bought a 2nd curio cabinet to place them all to free up the shelf in the china hutch, but that didnt work.  Now we are out of wall space for cabinets so we will still dump more bottles into the china hutch.  So much for that idea....


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 22, 2009)

I dug this when I first started digging over 25 years ago.  I understand through my research that it's a Danish poison which contained salmonella as it's main ingredient.  It has 1000 embossed on the base...assuming it is 1000 millileters.  I have only seen one other large size (on E-bay),  but I have owned two other much smaller sizes, one in deep green and the other in a smokey blue green.  Those smaller bottles I bought and sold back then, as I started focusing on collecting only my dug bottles.  I'd love to get your opinion on this bottle.  The research I 've done suggested that this was such a popular and worldwide distributed product for rat killing, that it was eventually considered to be the main cause for the worldwide spread of salmonella we have today.  I thought there would be more around if it was so popular.  What do you think?


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 22, 2009)

Very pretty!  I cant find this bottle in any of my books.  There is one with RATIN embossed around the top, just below the shoulder, but not down the bottle like this.  I know I have seen this before...but I couldn't even put a price on it.  Love that chiseled, roman font they used.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 22, 2009)

Sounds like you are looking at the smaller size.  that's what I remember them looking like.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 23, 2009)

You are correct.  I didn't see your bottle as it is, so I went to the one I mentioned and here is what I found.
 It's a KC-21 and at the time of the making of the book, it was considered Rare.  Comes in Blue-green (as we can see) 2 sizes: 6 3/4 and 10 1/4.  BIMAL, Embossed RATIN on the shoulder.  There is also a variant with RATIN down the side. (as you have here)
 So, being a rare and such a pretty bottle, 3 figures.  Exactly how much, only you can answer that.  If you knew how much one sold for on ebay or any other auction, that would be a great start.  But ask yourself how much you would spend on it...that's what it's worth to you.
 It's a definite keeper, IMO.

 There is a history of the shoulder embossed on on worthpoint, but ya have to be a member to view price.
 http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/rare-antique-ratin-bottle-deep-green-glass


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 23, 2009)

That's the most info I've ever got...so thank you!  I was hoping it was listed somewhere.  Anyway, I will keep it.  I'm sure I'll never dig another.  It is in mint shape. It had rolled a little down a steep slope, and was covered over with a blanket of bright green moss.  I was tracing the remnants of a dump up the slope and I didn't find much. On the way back down, I kept randomly pushing a small 16" probe into the bank, when I tapped it. I peeled back the moss, and there it was!    I've had it for over 20 years now.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 24, 2009)

Very fortunate and wonderful find it is.[]


----------

